# Internal laying



## RosyRosie (Jul 25, 2012)

One of my hens has never laid from the time I bought her. At first I thought that it was because of the environment change, but now we are going on six months without any sign of any intention to lay. She stands like a penguin and her duff is almost touching the ground.  I think she might be in laying internally, but so far I haven't found any sort of treatment. Does anyone know anything that I can do? Or is something else wrong with her? She is a Black Copper Marans, if this is some sort of breed-related issue. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Rosy! The first thing to do is to make sure she isn't egg bound. Rub some vaseline on your finger, and find out!! If she isn't, then very carefully, feel around her abdomen and see if you feel anything that feels like eggs. Make sure you don't break them, just feel to see. I have seen something about this somewhere, and I am looking for it now. I will find it and be back. Check to make sure she isn't red and sore and infected looking. That could be infection, and cleared up with antibotics.

Ok, I found what you need. IF you are sure that she is internally laying them, this is the link you need to see: http://www.justanswer.com/bird-vet/4gus4-one-chickens-walking-penguin-morning-decreased.html.


----------



## RosyRosie (Jul 25, 2012)

If she is egg bound, will I feel an egg when I check?
Also, her duff is bare. Neither quills nor down (is that how chicken fluff is spelled?) has grown there and it _is_ red and swollen looking. Should I put her on some antibiotics? If so, what kind and what is the dosage? 
Would it help for me to get a picture and post it?
Thank you sooooooo much for your help!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Post a pic. It's always useful.


----------

